# Blitzz Cold Spark Effect Machine



## cda (Feb 26, 2020)

Anyone see this??

Anyone approve it for use??







https://www.proxdirect.com/products/view/Blitzz-Cold-Spark-Effect-Machine-Set-of-2-W-Wheeled-Road-Case-X-BLITZZX2


Is it 1.4G????


----------



## DMartin (Feb 26, 2020)

HMMMM.  Interesting I wonder how it works. My concern would be other chemicals being introduced into the air. Zirconium is used in a lot of applications. once burned though it does release other chemicals like hefrium which could cause respiratory irritation. It is flammable in powder form.
https://www.atimetals.com/Products/.../SAC/SAC023 Hafnium Powder and Fines Rev3.pdf


----------



## e hilton (Feb 26, 2020)

Titanium alloy grains that somehow spark at 68 degrees F.   Or 62 degrees, depending on which paragraph you read.  
Creates smoke and 16 ft high sparks.  Gets too hot to touch during operation.  Keep 16 from away from everything.  Takes 8 minutes to warm up.  No mention of UL rating.


----------



## cda (Feb 26, 2020)

DMartin said:


> HMMMM.  Interesting I wonder how it works. My concern would be other chemicals being introduced into the air. Zirconium is used in a lot of applications. once burned though it does release other chemicals like hefrium which could cause respiratory irritation. It is flammable in powder form.
> https://www.atimetals.com/Products/Documents/sds/NorthAmerica/NA-EN/SAC/SAC023 Hafnium Powder and Fines Rev3.pdf


----------



## e hilton (Feb 26, 2020)

He said the heating element gets up to 500* C.   Thats hot.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 27, 2020)

Instructions include
Safe Distance  
KEEP AUDIENCE AND FLAMMABLE MATERIALS AT A MINIMUM SAFETY DISTANCE OF 10 FEET. KEEP OUT OF REACH OF THE PUBLIC! MAINTAIN A 3 FOOT EXCLUSION ZONE AROUND EACH MACHINE WITH NOTHING BUT THE POWER AND CONTROL CABLES IN THIS AREA!
Titanium Alloy


----------



## TheCommish (Feb 27, 2020)

The pryo at the Station Night club were described as cold sparks

The manufacture directions for this machine  keep flammable materials  10 feet away and all combustibles 3 feet form the machine

NFPA 1
*Combustible  material *…"will ignite and burn and does not meet  the definition of non-combustible or limited combustible".
*Combustion* ... "a chemicals process that  occurs fast enough to produce light or flame"
*Fireworks* … "any composition or device for the purpose of producing visible or audible  effects for the entertainment purposed by  combustion, deflagration or denotation


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 4, 2020)

My resources at the Massachusetts Fire Marshals Office confirmed they consider these devices pyrotechnics along  with the other New England states and regulate them as such, event  permitting,  company license and a shooters license


----------



## cda (Mar 5, 2020)

Thanks for all the thoughts.

Have to love new technology, makes the job interesting.

A show wants to use them, so we told them demo for us first, before we make a call


----------



## e hilton (Mar 5, 2020)

cda said:


> A show wants to use them, so we told them demo for us first, before we make a call


Maybe have a piece of loose foam insulation (and a fire extinguisher) a few feet off to the side during the demo.


----------

